

If You're So Smart, How Come You're Not Rich? [Hennessy in Video] - yarapavan
http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=926

======
kakooljay
"Hennessy... remarks that companies are great things, but they are missing
most of what makes a university so appealing to its employees: the freshness
and excitement of the students and the freedom to conduct one's own research."

That's why google (which cultivated a collegial environment) was able to
attract so much talent. But maybe that's about to change:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=867491>

------
coconutrandom
title has nothing to do with video.

~~~
timothychung
I think it is a question from the crowd that John Hennessy is trying answer.

~~~
neilc
Given that Hennessy is the President of Stanford and that he founded a
successful company (MIPS Inc, when went public and was then sold to SGI),
Hennessy is surely pretty wealthy.

~~~
timothychung
Thanks for the background knowledge. Cheers. :-)

